
Ask HN: Will I lose my data when GDPR takes effect? - miguelrochefort
I have not taken any step to give explicit consent regarding GDRP to services I use. Does that mean they will delete all my data when GDPR takes effect tomorrow? That would be tragic...
======
foobarbazetc
No.

